# nylabone for puppies made in china :(



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

So I went to wal-mart needed a few things and bought a whole bunch of Nylabone for puppies chews and stuff and then i got home and realised made in CHIna  now im scared to give these to the new puppy coming home , have you guys ever bought Nylabone ??? and if not what can i give a 15 week old puppy as chews bullysticks??? 

Anna


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please, please, no Nylabones of any kind for Puppies and Dogs!!! I have read many horror stories of what Nylabones can do to the inside of a Dog and am amazed that those are still being sold in the major pet stores as well as smaller ones. Do some research on Nylabones and see for yourself!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My dogs chew my reading glasses whenever they can get their paws on them. Ray chewed my cell phone. MiMi chewed several plastic tail combs. But never has any dog I have ever had actually chewed a nyla-bone. There are lots of good things coming from China, but I wouldn't put anything made in China in my mouth. Somehow, they just don't seem to care if they kill dogs or babies. I would take them back...to make a statement. Plus, I would never put anything in my mouth that came from Walmart...I don't trust them either. I have been in a Walmart 3 times in my life, but I understand that there are towns where it is your only choice...that's part of the reason I boycott Walmart. Shop there if you must, but not for anything your precious baby may eat.

Honestly, I don't know what is a good and safe chewy. I give mine C.E.T. Hextra chews, but I just looked at the package and see that they are made in Mexico. Oh, just give him your cell phone.:embarrassed:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

omg thank you i will throw them out in the trash i do not care about the money !!! any suggestions on what a puupy can chew on???


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> omg thank you i will throw them out in the trash i do not care about the money !!! any suggestions on what a puupy can chew on???


I know it is more trouble than it is worth, but please take them back and make a statement.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much Silvia , I just put them all in the bag got the receipt and going tomorrow !!!!!!!! i think bullysticks are safe if you aske me puppy wont be able to rip of pieces what a dummy I am !!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey's favorite chew since I first brought him home (better than pig ears, bully sticks, etc.) is the Nylabone Prince wishbone. It is not an edible chew. It's very hard and made in the USA.

Nylabone | Nylabone Durable Chew Bones | Rhino Toys

No chew is totally safe. A moderator on another forum almost lost her Yorkie when he choked on a CET chew. Thank heavens she knew the Heimlich maneuver.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Honestly, I don't know what is a good and safe chewy. I give mine C.E.T. Hextra chews, but I just looked at the package and see that they are made in Mexico. Oh, just give him your cell phone.:embarrassed:


I just posted a What chew do you use thread before I saw this thread, but I did say that I have been told antlers are great chews and last a long time as they are very durable and dogs love them.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Bought Ollie the white hard Nylabone and he chewed it so hard, there were dents and hard pieces sticking up he could get off. Threw it away! He has a bully stick that looks like a twizzle....much thicker.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thankx everyone !


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Oh, just give him your cell phone.:embarrassed:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

My girls like beef munchies. I bought the oderless bully sticks and they don't care for them as much. I also have Dr. Mercola gentle dentle bones. All these were recommended by the breeder. (All from USA or Canada)


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

To the OP, are you sure what you purchased was the "Nylabone" brand? There are quite a few other companies that make the same type of chews. I have been giving the Nylabone brand chews to my Maltese for years, and they are made in the U.S. They are more expensive than other brands, but do last a long time. My girls get the petite flexible bones. I do inspect their "gummy bones" and replace them when the ends start to wear down. My dogs cannot bite off pieces so their is nothing to choke on. The chew just slowly wears down. I would only give the flexible ones to little dogs. If the dog is a more moderate or hard chewer, then chunks can be bitten off which, of course, is not good. There is a harder Nylabone, too. IMHO, the non-edible Nylabones are one of the safest things for them to chew. Another option is a flossie or rope-type toy. My Eva loves to chew on little knots. Whatever your dog chews, you still need to keep an eye on them and of course hopefully, it is one made in the U.S. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I just bought bullysticks from mrchewy.com and from bestbullysticks.com these made in the USA Sams Yams. This is what I will be giving my new puppy! HTHs


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

My puppies love to chew on baby carrots.
I think they like the cold - helps with teething.
They don't last too long, but at least they are healthy!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes it was nylabone bones for puppies and also these chewie bone thingys and when i checked it said made in China


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be very careful about buying anything from Walmart. I buy mine at Petco. I get the "Nylabone Flexi-chew (for dogs up to 15 lbs)" size petite. It is the smallest one. There are two in a package. I just bought them last week and have the package in front of me. It says made in the USA on front of the package and also on the back. There is an American flag on the front. This would be suitable for a Maltese puppy. I have a puppy who is teething and she is 5 and 1/2 months and weighs 3.5 lbs. Go to Petco and have a look. :blush:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello April ,

unfortunately im in Canada , Quebec no petco or petsmart


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

My Lexi LOVES the esophugus chews - and Cassidy LOVES them too -


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I would be very careful about buying anything from Walmart. I buy mine at Petco. I get the "Nylabone Flexi-chew (for dogs up to 15 lbs)" size petite. It is the smallest one. There are two in a package. I just bought them last week and have the package in front of me. It says made in the USA on front of the package and also on the back. There is an American flag on the front. This would be suitable for a Maltese puppy. I have a puppy who is teething and she is 5 and 1/2 months and weighs 3.5 lbs. Go to Petco and have a look. :blush:


Those are the ones I have too--I was hoping they're safe!



Kathleen said:


> My puppies love to chew on baby carrots.
> I think they like the cold - helps with teething.
> They don't last too long, but at least they are healthy!


Great idea, but please make sure they're cut thinly enough that the puppies can't choke (like with small children).


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I just bought some new nylabones yesterday and it says they're made in the USA.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

All my Nylabones have the American flag on the package and are made in the USA.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Hello April ,
> 
> unfortunately im in Canada , Quebec no petco or petsmart


I'm sorry, I did not know that. Perhaps some of our Canadian members can be of help to you.:wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi aksm 

Can you order products online?

There are a lot of good chews that are made in the US but some are hard to find in stores. And since you are in Canada - might be easier to order online.

You do have to be careful when you buy things at Walmart or a grocery store - check the label and find where it was made. A lot of the products Walmart sells for dogs are so cheap because they are made in China - not the US.

here is a site I like for finding toys that are safe: Dog Toys | Made In The USA - Dog.com

another good one: http://www.dogtoys.com/madeinusa.html

http://www.usamadepetsupplies.com/

I don't necessarily buy there, but can get a good list of toys that are safe.

Be careful with rope toys - puppies can chew off the strings and swallow them.



gidget'smom said:


> I just posted a What chew do you use thread before I saw this thread, but I did say that I have been told antlers are great chews and last a long time as they are very durable and dogs love them.


Antlers are good. But be careful with small dogs. The marrow in it is really high in fat (like a marrow bone) and can cause pancreatitis if they get too much off. So I limit my guys to 15-20 minutes.



Kathleen said:


> My puppies love to chew on baby carrots.
> I think they like the cold - helps with teething.
> They don't last too long, but at least they are healthy!


Carrots are great 

New vet said celery is great too (remove the "strings").


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

someone gave me a nylabone that's still in the package because it is too big for Jodi and I was going to give it to my sisters dog.

(i'm in canada) the package does say "made in China" DARN! , it also says 'non-toxic' and 

also "Nylabone Products, the address...Neptune NJ" and phone number. 

I called it but the office closed at 5 pm.

Ingredients : nylon, thermoplastic polyurethane and natural bacon flavor.

it's discouraging, it's the only thing I give Jodi, nothing is safe. 
it does make sense that it is not safe to eat plastic but for some reason it seemed ok, if it didn't break off at all.
why are some made in the USA and some in china???


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maglily said:


> someone gave me a nylabone that's still in the package because it is too big for Jodi and I was going to give it to my sisters dog.
> 
> (i'm in canada) the package does say "made in China" DARN! , it also says 'non-toxic' and
> 
> ...




Good question, Brenda!:huh: Perhaps this should be taken up with the Nylabone company.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

As Marj(Lady's mom) said, there is no chew that is totally safe and we all should be vigilant and keep an eye on our fluffs with whatever we give them to chew on.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> My dogs chew my reading glasses whenevercan get their paws on them they . Ray chewed my cell phone. MiMi chewed several plastic tail combs. But never has any dog I have ever had actually chewed a nyla-bone. There are lots of good things coming from China, but I wouldn't put anything made in China in my mouth. Somehow, they just don't seem to care if they kill dogs or babies. I would take them back...to make a statement. Plus, I would never put anything in my mouth that came from Walmart...I don't trust them either. I have been in a Walmart 3 times in my life, but I understand that there are towns where it is your only choice...that's part of the reason I boycott Walmart. Shop there if you must, but not for anything your precious baby may eat.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what is a good and safe chewy. I give mine C.E.T. Hextra chews, but I just looked at the package and see that they are made in Mexico. Oh, just give him your cell phone.:embarrassed:


Oh my goodness, please forigve me, I could not get past Sheila's post :HistericalSmiley:. OMG, my past babies, bless their hearts, LOVED my glasses. I need them to watch TV and drive. YUM YUM they thought. 

Ana loves her Daddy's cell phone, but she has never chewed on it. She just likes to "borrow" it. 

For your special one to come, not sure if anyone mentioned it, but you can get a wash cloth, wet it, twist it up and put it in the freezer. 

Also my vet said, you can get chicken broth and put it in ice cube trays, and when they are done, let them lick on it.

I do buy all natural bully sticks, now that they are older. All made in the USA. One place I believe is best bully sticks Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick, as well as I believe another place is called, only natural pets. 

I hope this helps, and if anyone provided this information already, I am so sorry, but blame Slyvia . :wub: I couldn't get past her post.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Pro Action Advanced K9 Dental Device - Small - - DogToys.com

this is the dental chew I was referring to. Note on the product description for this nylabone, it says "Imported".


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Oh my goodness, please forigve me, I could not get past Sheila's post :HistericalSmiley:. OMG, my past babies, bless their hearts, LOVED my glasses. I need them to watch TV and drive. YUM YUM they thought.
> 
> Ana loves her Daddy's cell phone, but she has never chewed on it. She just likes to "borrow" it.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, I meant Sylvia's, post, I said Sheila above. Sorry. :blush:


----------

